# PC bootet neu - ich brauche Hilfe



## Bason (17. März 2008)

Moin 

Seit längerer Zeit startet mein Pc beim Zocken  einfach neu. Dies passiert ohne Vorwarnung. Außerdem kommt beim normalen Runterfahren meines Pc's eine Fehlermeldung zu ccSvchost.exe  (Ich habe gehört das soll etwas mit Norton zu tun haben).  In der Fehlermeldung stehen meistens zwei Zahlenkombinationen und etwas mit "read". Ich werde mir sie beim nächsten Mal notieren.

Hat das Neustarten etwas mit meiner Hardware, einen versteckten Wurm oder dem Antivirusprogramm zu tun??
Ich hab schon viel gegoogelt,aber wurde nicht so richtig schlau. 

Falls jemand dieses Problem schon einmal hatte oder jemand sich damit auskennt, wäre es sehr nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.  

Gruß 

Bason


----------



## Deadlift (17. März 2008)

Sag mal etwas zu deinem System.
P4 ? (Dann evtl. Hitzeproblem)

Ansonsten dringend mal Viren Definitions updaten.

Das klingt nach nem alten Virus dessen Name mir grad nimmer einfällt.

(so für dich etwas gegooglet)
Scheint wirklich ne Norton Sache zu sein.
Hilfe könnte sein:

Deinstallieren
Installieren

Alles updaten und einen full system scan laufen lassen.


----------



## Bason (17. März 2008)

Ich hab :
-Dual Core E6300 
-1Gb Ram 
-Gforce 7600gt 

Also ich glaube nicht das es ein Hitzeproblem ist bei WoW kam es nur selten vor bei HdrO und Gw jedoch häufiger. 

Und entschuldige meine Frage, aber  was ist "Viren Definitions"??? 

Gruß 

/edit  Ein Antivir Programm kann Schuld an einem neustart sein?


----------



## Deadlift (17. März 2008)

Siehe oben hab noch was hinzugefügt.

Virus Definitions heißts eigentlich, entschuldige mein denglisch...

Das sind quasi Info Files über Viren für die jeweilige Viren Engine deines Programms.
Die kommen normal bei jedem "Live Update" deiner Software mit.

Selbst wenn dein Abo ausläuft(meist nach 5 Jahren) stellt dir Symantec zumindest diese Files noch zur Verfügung, kostenlose Programm Updates bekommst du dann halt nicht mehr.


----------



## Bason (17. März 2008)

Achso verstehe. 
Ich werde es dann mal deinstallieren usw. ^^
Trotzdem ist es mir unbegreiflich, wie ein Antivirus Programm so einen Mist mit meinem PC anstellen kann...


----------



## Bason (17. März 2008)

Achja und vielen Dank - voerst


----------



## Deadlift (17. März 2008)

Bason schrieb:


> wie ein Antivirus Programm so einen Mist mit meinem PC anstellen kann...


Ich frage mich immer wieder wie ein Betriebssystem so einen Mist mit meinem PC anstellen kann.

Darum bootet meine Windows Partition auch nur wenn ich WoW zocken will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Glück


----------



## Bason (17. März 2008)

Das ist schon ein Mist, dass die Computer nicht perfekt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mit WoW aufgehört und jetzt muss ich bei anderen Spielen mit dem Problem (noch!) leben.  *irnoie an* Ob das die Rache von Blizz ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *ironie aus* 

Ich meld mich in den nächsten Tagen ob das Problem behoben ist.


----------



## Zachrid (17. März 2008)

Ich beschreibe Norton gerne als: "Geschwür das sich tief in die Seele eines Rechners einfrisst".

Wenn der Rechner ohne (noch so kurzen) Bluescreen einfach neustartet, ist es meiner Erfahrung oft ein Hardwareproblem... das kann alles sein, bis hin zum Wackelkontakt im Resetbutton des Gehäuses. (Pin vom Board abgezogen und alles war gut. Bei Komplett-Systemen sparen die Verkäufer gerne am Gehäuse, so das man das Board auch genau so gut in einen Schuhkarton mit Uhu festkleben könnte.) 

Routinechecks die du machen solltest sind Spannungen, Temperaturen und Viren, außerdem solltest du schauen wann der PC neustartet.


----------



## Bason (17. März 2008)

Ich hab Norton erstmal runtergeworfen und mir ein neues Programm besorgt.  Es wird gerade überprüft , ob ich irgendwelche Viren habe. 
Der Pc startet in unregelmäßigen Abständen und nur beim Zocken von Onlinespielen ab. 
Temperatur konnte ich ja im BIOS checken, richtig?? Welche Temperaturen sind denn"normal"? 
Und wie überprüfe ich die Spannung???


----------



## Zachrid (17. März 2008)

Normalerweise liegt bei deinem Board meistens ein Tools-CD auf der auch irgendein Programm dabei ist, das die _Temperaturen_ auch in Windows auslesen kann. Die Anzeige wie viel es gerade im laufenden Betrieb hat ist wesentlich interessanter. Interessanterweise sind Herstellertools meistens etwas genauer als die reine Biosanzeige. 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere müsste bei deinem PC eine _Temperatur_ je nach Last  irgendwo zwischen 30 und ~60 °C _schwanken_. Das ganze hängt dann von Sachen wie dem Kühler, Staub im Rechner, Paste zwischen Kühler und CPU etc. blablabla ab.

Die _Spannungen_ sollen in der Regel bei 12V nur um maximal 0,3 abweichen und beim 5V nur um maximal 0,25, die Anzeigen sind da aber meistens sehr... seeeeehr ungenau...  den richtigen/verlässlichen Wert bekommt man in der Regel nur durch einen externen Spannungsmesser. 

Die _Schwankung_... hum, schwer zu erklären. Normalerweise gibt es einen Mittelwert um den die Spannung schwanken sollte. Also den Mittelwert und... mhhh ~0,15V nach oben und unten, nicht mehr.

Und so dumm es klingt, wenn du den PC als Komplettsystem aus dem MediaMarkt, Aldi (kein Fachhändler) oder dein Gehäuse sonst wo her hast, zieh mal probehalber den Pin des Resetknopfes vom Board, ich hab mitbekommen das es gar nicht mal sooooooo selten ist - ich bin einfach neugierig ob es das ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roguff (17. März 2008)

Mache mal folgendes:
1. Start - Systemsteuerung - System - Erweitert bei "Starten und Wiederherstellen" auf "Einstellungen" klicken. Dort haken aus bei "Automatisch Neustart durchführen". 
beim nächsten Absturz sollte dann ein Blauer Bildschirm (sogenannter Bluescreen) erscheinen, mit einer Fehlermeldung. Diese bitte möglichst genau, vor alle die Hervorgehobene Zeile mit der Fehlermeldung, hier posten.

2. Start - Systemsteuerung - Verwaltung - Ereignisanzeige. Dort schau dir die Einträge unter "Anwendungen" und "System" an, ob dort irgendwelche Einträge ein Weißes Kreuz auf einen roten Hintergrund haben. 
Auch beachtenswert sind die Einträge mit einem schwarzen Ausrufezeichen auf einem gelben Hintergrund.


----------



## Bason (17. März 2008)

Schrit 1 und 2 hatte ich bereits gemacht. Ergebnis: KEIN Bluescreen und kein Bericht. 
Im moment ist noch nichts passiert mit dem neuen Programm  ich zocke fleißig weiter und überpfüpfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bason (17. März 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Und so dumm es klingt, wenn du den PC als Komplettsystem aus dem MediaMarkt, Aldi (kein Fachhändler) oder dein Gehäuse sonst wo her hast, zieh mal probehalber den Pin des Resetknopfes vom Board, ich hab mitbekommen das es gar nicht mal sooooooo selten ist - ich bin einfach neugierig ob es das ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich werds mal testen,aber mein PC ist nicht von Aldi,Media Markt oder  sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bason (17. März 2008)

Also am Programm lag es wohl nicht -.- 
Dann kann es ja wohl nur nen Hadware Problem sein! Memtest sagt nix...
Achja mir fällt ein beim Starten steht immer irgendwas von jmicron.com und das irgendwelche Driver nicht gefunden wurden. Hat das vielleicht einen zusammenhang, mit dem Neustarten??? 
Beim nächsten anmachen guck ich mir die Meldung nochmal genauer an. 

/edit  

Hier das was da steht: 



> JMicron Technology Corp.  PCIE-to-SATAII/IDE RAID Controller BIOS v.1.06.53
> Copyright © 2005 JMicron Technology.         http://www.jmicron.com
> 
> Detect drivers done, no any drive found.



Was hat das zu bedeuten??? 

/edit edit

vergesst die meldung ich habs!!! beim zocken wird meine graka über 80°C heiß!!!!!!!!


----------



## picollo0071 (18. März 2008)

Bason schrieb:


> [...]
> /edit edit
> 
> vergesst die meldung ich habs!!! beim zocken wird meine graka über 80°C heiß!!!!!!!!


Mit welchem Programm hast dus gemessen??

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Bason (18. März 2008)

Mit nTune (NVIDIA Monitor). Und es waren mittlerweile auch 95°C!!!!
Ich fahr heute zum Fachmann


----------



## Bason (18. März 2008)

Mit nTune (NVIDIA Monitor). Und es waren mittlerweile auch 95°C!!!!
Ich fahr heute zum Fachmann 

sorry für doppelpost


----------



## roguff (21. März 2008)

Da würde eine bessere Kühlung oder gar Leitpaste Neurung sicherlich was helfen. 
Als Verbeugung dient sicherlich auch, mal den PC intern vom Staub zu befreien.


----------



## Bason (2. April 2008)

War mal beim Fachmann Temperatur meiner Grafikkarte soll normal sein .... hab den Staub auch mal entfernt. Es passiert immer noch. Mein Pc ist jetzt in der Reperatur mal schauen was die finden ...


----------



## Bason (8. Mai 2008)

So das Problem ist gelöst. Danke an alle für die HIlfe.


----------

